# Time off work needed for ICSI/ IVF treatment



## Tinkada (Jan 6, 2011)

After two years of trying for a baby, we've found out there is no way of natural conception but we have to do ICSI. We are planning to go ahead later this year, in early summer but I was wondering whether you  can give me some advice on how much time off work is needed for it? With all these scans, egg retrieval etc. it sounds that I will have to take holiday. Or tell my employer so that I can get extra time off? Any advice would be great! 

Thank you all
Christina


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Tinkada,

For me during IVF treatment i do have to use A/L or toil to attend appoitments. I was open with my employer as to my treatment and they were helpful in making sure that i could take the time out of work as required. If possible try and plan the treatment near public holidays so you can go to appoitments or just relax a bit as it can be stressful during .
treatment.

Jenny


----------



## Tinkada (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Jenny!


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Tinkada,
                  I was up front with my work place. They said I could use holiday, have unpaid leave or make my time up. I have taken unpaid and always had the day off. You don't really need to but I was always unsure how I would feel after appointments and didn't like the idea of travelling two hours take on all info then go back to work. It really does depend on how you feel and how stressfulyour work is. So far I have had three appointments and have now started my treatment. I have two more appointments booked... one only a bloody test. After that I will have a scan and will then be told if I'm ready for egg collection then transfer. So, really there aren't that many appointments.
                  Hope this is of help to you. Wishing you much luck on this exciting journey 

                  Becks


----------



## Tinkada (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Becks, that doesn't sound too much actually. I think I will be upfront as well as it is better than making up excuses and be even more stressed out that way. Good luck for you too!!! I hope it works straight away!


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

OMG! Just read my message! It was meant to say BLOOD test..... not bloody test!!!! OOPS x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there
I haven't told people at work but am a teacher so do my best to get stuff booked in for school holidays. this can be stressful though. My clinic is an hour and 20 mins drive away too so appointments take a long time. Probably best to be upfront. I have only taken 1 day off so far and put it down as a 'gynaecological op'. I was pretty unwell after the IVF (due to medication I had to take) egg collection and was out of action for about 4 days. It's also nice to be able to take time off after the transfer. Not sure if it makes any difference but psychologically it feels better to rest up rather than head back to work!
The hardest thing I have found is not knowing exact dates for transfer etc because this makes it hard to plan ahead. It all seems to work out in the end though, more or less!
Good luck!


----------

